# Calling seminar at Cabela's MN



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

On Feb. 16 and 17 I'll be puting on a predator calling Seminar at the Cabela's in Rogers, MN. The Seminar will start around 1pm on each day.

Things I'll be covering...

Intro:
How long I've been calling coyotes and some of my stats from the last few seasons.

Location and setups:
I'll cover my Coyote scouting technique. Getting permission, Then I'll explain how to look for a good approach to the area you plan to hunt. How to decide where to sit.

Calls and calling:
Hand and e-callers will be discused and demonstrated. I'll go over some howling and demonstrate Interogation, lonesome, contact, greeting, (same thing) howls. Female invitation. Challenge howls. Estrus/mating chirps. Ki-yi's. Warning barks/howls

Timing:
When to hunt and why. This will depend on the area you hunt and will probly be influenced by the terrain you're hunting as well.

Weapons:
Popular predator calling rifles and shotguns explained.

Camo:
What to wear and why.

Closing and Q&A.

Feel free to bring your howlers for practice or help and how to with me after the seminar.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

MAN I would love to go. I am just getting into coyote hunting and it looks like you will be answering most of my questions and even some questions I didn't know I had. When are you going to be doing that at Cabela's in Kansas City?

I know, wishful thinking! I am going to try to get some videos for now and I have a Bass Pro opening in 2 weeks right down the street from me so I will check their events and see what I can find.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

You can count on seeing me there! I'll try to get Alec to come along, too.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice Gig Bloody. Maybe you can talk that cabellas into getting a bigger selection of white camo also!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I hear ya cluckin big chicken. A budy went there the other day lookin for a white face mask. They had none :huh:


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

i will be there


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

seems you can find gloves hats facemasks in any camo but snow at the big stores, i got my facemask at a truckstop for crying out loud


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

jason_n said:


> seems you can find gloves hats facemasks in any camo but snow at the big stores, i got my facemask at a truckstop for crying out loud


LOL! Wouldn't happen to be the one in Steele by chance???


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

Nope a staimart bloody you should get somebody to record it and put a link or somthing up


----------

